# Kiwifruit Wine



## deboardfam (May 20, 2010)

I have been kicking around doing a straight kiwi. Just a 1 gal batch with about 6lbs of kiwi. Has anyone done this, heard of doing this, or have opinions on what the outcome would be? I think it would be a wicked green and would look cool in some clear bottles. Just unsure of the taste due to kiwi not being a real strong fruit.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

I did a kiwi strawberry. Came out great


----------



## deboardfam (May 20, 2010)

Yeah I have seen kiwi variations... kiwi strawberry sounds good. 
Anyone done a straight kiwi though? Or opinions?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (May 20, 2010)

Jack Keller's site has a recipe. i would think that it would need a concentrate, but i'm a noob so...


----------



## deboardfam (May 20, 2010)

Aha! Nice... I may have to try it.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

Bump up the fruit like I said earlier. This site is known for low fruit per # and high alcohol. Use your Hydrometer and TA test kit. If you dont have get them. They will be your best friend and save alot of failures. like I said dont add sugar blindly.


----------



## crazyx2 (May 20, 2010)

I made a complete failure of a kiwifruit wine last season, but with Gold kiwifruit that were overripe. It was a nice golden colour though, 

Tom - I've never used a TA kit before, what is it used for?


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

it checks the acid in the wine.


----------



## Joedaddy (May 26, 2010)

I have a gallon of Kiwi wine bulk aging for about a month. They had a box of kiwis cheap at Costco so I just had to try it. Right now, it doesn't taste very good but sometimes that bad ones at the beginning turn out to be the best wines.


----------



## deboardfam (May 26, 2010)

Let us know how it ends up!


----------



## Tom (May 26, 2010)

Joedaddy said:


> I have a gallon of Kiwi wine bulk aging for about a month. They had a box of kiwis cheap at Costco so I just had to try it. Right now, it doesn't taste very good but sometimes that bad ones at the beginning turn out to be the best wines.


Still very early for fruit wine. Need to let it age 4-6 months.
Once clear take a small amt out and add a wee bit of simple syrup (should improve it) OR once clear add a f-pac aand back sweten.


----------



## crazyx2 (May 30, 2010)

Just put a bag of green kiwifruit through my new apple grinder this weekend, and boy does it destroy them fast ahahaha the ripe ones work best or else they seem to get stuck..

Will be doing a few batches of gold again next week... hopefully!


----------



## crazyx2 (Aug 12, 2010)

Last month I was able to get two full bins of gold kiwifruit, managed to get around 80 litres of juice until my juicer blew up! Didn't even get to the bottom of one of the bins, had to give the rest to the cows unfortunately.. 

Weird thing was, I juiced them on Friday, came back on Saturday and the wild yeasts had decided to really kick in. Surprised me because I thought I would have to water it down before the yeast could work. They were foaming the most out of any wine I had ever tried, was crazy. Can't remember the SG but there was enough in there for 9.5%. I figured I would let the wild yeast do their thing, I hear its a bit of a hit and miss but ahwell the fruit was free.. Will update you with how they are going, am heading back to the folks house tonight.


----------

